# Puppy Party Pics



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

It was a good day yesterday. A bit on the hot side, but I think everyone had a nice time. I'm taking off today and gonna get some beach time in...

Here's the group. I never did get a count of how many pups we had...
View attachment 88072



And here are the spoiled Maltese. 
View attachment 88073


See you all next year!!


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

great pics Pat!
I love seeing so many malts(and malt parents) together!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Ok, let's see here are the maltese and their mom's:

Nanci: Baby
Me: Archie, Abbey, Ava (The A Team)
Stacy: Kodie & Kelsie (Kodie's mom)
Sue: Tyler (Snowbody)
Alice: Mia (Godivagoddes)
Tammy: Benny and Emma (Mom2Biou)
Lois: Tiara (not a SM member)
Diana: Lola (Angelgirl599)

Non malts:
Me: Tinker
Mary: Noelle & Shawnee King Charles Cavalier Spaniels
Jill: Milo Po-chon (poodle-bichon)
Nikki: Monte, Chico, Bebe & Manny Chihuahua's
Elaine: Maya & Tiki Chihuahua's
Sharon: ChaCha Chihuahua
Mad: Zoomer King Charles Cavalier Spaniel (stopped in for a few minutes)

So I believe there were 24 dogs total? Hope I didn't forget anyone :blush:


----------



## missiek (Jan 2, 2010)

Wow that looks like such a fun time!  Was it a malt's b-day or just a get-together?


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

missiek said:


> Wow that looks like such a fun time!  Was it a malt's b-day or just a get-together?


No, no birthday...I host puppy parties a few times a year and this is the second year that some of our Spoiled Maltese members came! Everyone was nice and all the dogs were well behaved. Life it good! :thumbsup:


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

Pat- I love love love all these photos!!! Everyone looks so beautiful and happy! 
Do you live right on the water? if so, you're sooooo lucky!!


----------



## angelgirl599 (Apr 8, 2009)

iheartbisou said:


> Pat- I love love love all these photos!!! Everyone looks so beautiful and happy!
> Do you live right on the water? if so, you're sooooo lucky!!


Yes! Pat lives right on the water and it's gorgeous!


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

What fun! Great photos - I love seeing all the fluffs together.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

The pictures look great Pat!! Everyone looked like they were having fun!! I heard your voice message this morning......sorry I missed you! You look so good in the first pic.........everyone did!!! I am glad the weather was so nice:chili: and you all had a wonderful time!!!!:chili::chili:


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Oooh that is so precious,all those little fluffies.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Looks like everyone had fun again this year!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

:ThankYouat - I just love the group picture.:chili::chili: Tyler, my DH and I had such a great time.artytime: You are amazing pulling this together. You have the biggest, and most fun, heart. :wub: And everyone brought something yummy to eat or drink. :drinkup:
I'm running out the door for work and can't post pix but I will. Just had to say we had a great day for it and it was so wonderful meeting SM members I've met before (Pat, Alice and Tammy) and never met -- Diana (angelgirl599), Stacy(Kodie's mom) and Nanci. What terrific women they all are and several brought their significant others -- that's how I talked my DH into coming.:HistericalSmiley: And then there are the rest of Pat's friends who were so much fun and had a gaggle of pups in all sizes. Hate to break your hearts ladies but I think Tyler has a serious girlfriend in Tiara (who looked like she was wearing a pink tiara:wubr maybe just a bow). They were playing together and having so much fun. I have pix tho it just looks like two puff balls. Again, Pat I can't tell you how special yesterday was. :smootch:


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

The A Team said:


> No, no birthday...I host puppy parties a few times a year and this is the second year that some of our Spoiled Maltese members came! Everyone was nice and all the dogs were well behaved. Life it good! :thumbsup:


 Ahem....well behaved...all except for one. :HistericalSmiley:He tried though. 


Snowbody said:


> :ThankYouat - I just love the group picture.:chili::chili: Tyler, my DH and I had such a great time.artytime: You are amazing pulling this together. You have the biggest, and most fun, heart. :wub: And everyone brought something yummy to eat or drink. :drinkup:
> I'm running out the door for work and can't post pix but I will. Just had to say we had a great day for it and it was so wonderful meeting SM members I've met before (Pat, Alice and Tammy) and never met -- Diana (angelgirl599), Stacy(Kodie's mom) and Nanci. What terrific women they all are and several brought their significant others -- that's how I talked my DH into coming.:HistericalSmiley: And then there are the rest of Pat's friends who were so much fun and had a gaggle of pups in all sizes. Hate to break your hearts ladies but I think Tyler has a serious girlfriend in Tiara (who looked like she was wearing a pink tiara:wubr maybe just a bow). They were playing together and having so much fun. I have pix tho it just looks like two puff balls. Again, Pat I can't tell you how special yesterday was. :smootch:


 Loved seeing you again Sue!!!! I heart Tyler!!!:wub::wub:


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

Awww, gorgeous photos and a wonderful malts-get-together, Pat!

You really live at a beautiful place right on the water, love it! I'm happy the weather was nice, too! 

Thanks so much for sharing with us! :aktion033:
Alexandra :wub:


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

What a fun thing to do. You always look so happy Pat. The effort looks worthwhile. Gorgeous Mummies and dogs


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

So wonderful.... I think it's wonderful so many of you took pics - and everyone is just as beautiful as they post!!!! What a fabulous looking bunch!


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

Pat, sounds like you hosted one heckuva party!! What a fabulous looking group of malt parents and fluffs!!! Yes, please do have it next spring or fall so we can also attend! We are so sorry to have missed it!! xoxoxo


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

I'm so glad you all had such a good time. Wish I could have been with you.


----------



## kissmyhorse (Jun 25, 2010)

WOW!!!! Looks like everyone had a blast!!!!! Great pics


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

mom2bijou said:


> Ahem....well behaved...all except for one. :HistericalSmiley:He tried though.


Now stop telling fibs about my Benny boy! :angry: I don't know how that sweet little faced, laying like a baby in his mommy's arms, could be anything but a perfect gentleman. :wub:

It looks like such a wonderful time!! One of these years I'll make it!


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

Look at all those precious little malts. It looks like everyone 
had such a wonderful time!!


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

Oh, my Rylee is so mad she is tapping her paws now. Looking at me to get my act together and give her a party!


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

how much fun, great pics!!:chili:


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Beautiful day, beautiful friends, beautiful babies. Looks like you all had an awesome time. 
xoxoxoxoxo


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Love the group shots!... so nice to see everyone and the fluffs!!


----------



## Terry36 (Jan 21, 2009)

Awe what a nice idea!!! I'm sure the fluffs had a good time.


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

Awww, great pics! What a fun day!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

:chili::chili::chili: way to much fun going on there:HistericalSmiley: i'm so glad you pretty ladies had a great time


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

what a gorgeous set of photos!!!! Hats off to a great hostess!


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Crystal&Zoe said:


> Now stop telling fibs about my Benny boy! :angry: I don't know how that sweet little faced, laying like a baby in his mommy's arms, could be anything but a perfect gentleman. :wub:
> 
> It looks like such a wonderful time!! One of these years I'll make it!


 LOL Auntie Crystal...I'm telling ya your sweet Benny boy has devil moments! He tried to yell @ Nanci on a few occassions until she bravely scooped him up and told him to knock it off. I'm telling ya there is Bad Benny and there is Good Benny. Both were in rare form yesterday. Thank goodness he is cute lol!:blush:


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

Glad you all had such a good day, Pat. It's good to see Nanci amongst the SM gang! We miss her. Wish we lived closer so we could be there. I know it must have been a great time. So many precious Malts, too! Thanks for sharing.


----------

